# Happy New Years



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll be partying it up downtown tonight, so I figured I'd start this off now.

Have a great new years, looking forward to seeing 2012 with you awesome people here at BCA. Hopefully everyone behaves tonight )

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Happy New Year to everyone as well.
Drive sensibly


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Translink is also free from my understanding, with extended hours for skytrain by an hour, so utilize that instead of DUI'ing for sure. All my crew is on board for a safe journey into the New Year.

Definitely drive sensibly, as there will be others on the road who won't be.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Enjoy, Chris! Happy New Year and all the best in 2012 
Shelley


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Happy New Years to you to and all BCA members!!


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

Happy New Year everyone!!! May this year bring peace, prosperity and happiness to all of us together with countless new members to this forum!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Best wishes to everyone.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Everyone have a safe night, happy new year  

dont drink and drive!


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

Old Scottish saying, and this is way old Scottish. 

Lang may yer Lums reich..


Translation:

May your Chimney always have smoke..



Way back they always said this to one another on new years eve,
We now say Happy New years..

Being A Scot, thought I'd throw that in..

Cheers.

Rob..


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

We met many a police in peace tonight in Vancouver, it reminded me of pre-playoffs with almost everyone beyond the one scrap being beyond nice.

Cheers to everyone in this new years.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Happy New Year!


----------

